# Mini Review - Seiko 5 Sports Diver Snzh55K1



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

I thought that I would write a mini-review of my new Seiko 5 Sports diver SNZH55K1. I've seen a couple on here. One black and gold and the other blue and silver. Both so lovely that I felt I had to have one too! I must say that the Italian postal service isn't nearly so bad as I heard. I've bought 3 watches from Italy in total and they have all arrived very quickly.




























The case diameter size is 41 or 42mm, with a 22mm lug width. It sits on my sub 7 inch wrist nicely. I read a bad comment about the bracelet somewhere, but I think it's pretty good. I don't have an expensive bracelet to compare it to, but I am usually very fussy with bracelets and find most of them uncomfortable and tug on my poor little wrist hairs. This bracelet is not giving me any problems, so I'm pleased with it. By contrast, all my other Seiko 5s bought a few years ago (which have folded links) are terrible. This one has solid links and it is really easy to adjust.

The lume is good, but there's not much of it on the dial. It's a pity there is no lume pip on the bezel. Lovely jet black dial and very reflective. The bezel insert is also shiny black and has been covered by a ring of glass/crystal. This has quite a pleasing effect and has the advantage that it will be resistant to wear and damage.

The rear is clear as seems to be the norm for Seiko 5s these days. The case and bracelet is a mix of brushed and polished. If I was going to complain, I would say that the sides would look better if they were brushed as well. It's a little flashy, especially when sitting next to my CWC RN diver with its very down to earth practical looks. I may have a go at brushing the case sides later. Overall, I think the watch looks more expensive than it is.

The bezel movement is unidirectional and it feels precise and positive. Better than that on my CWC. The crown does not screw down, which explains the 100m depth rating which is poor for a divers' watch. It has the usual 5 movement with the quickset day/date, but no hacking. It is possible to stop the movement by applying a little back pressure to the crown when it is in the hand setting position, thus enabling it to be set precisely.

It's still running in, but I have been wearing it for 7 hours now and it's gained two or three seconds. I can't really comment on the accuracy yet, but it looks to be within an acceptable standard so far. I notice that the minute hand does not hit the marker dead on until the second hand is at the 12 seconds past position. That's close enough for me, but I thought I would mention it as some people get a little OCD over that sort of thing.

In summary, it's not a proper dive watch, but it's the ideal desktop diver. I'm really pleased with it :thumbup:


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

My SNZG15J1 says hi:


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2011)

Nice review.

I'm sure I'd find it helpful (along with the nice clear pics) if I were considering buying one of those.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2011)

Lovely watch, the crystal over the bezel is particularly nice as it gives some depth to it. I've got 3 "5's", and I'm getting to like Seikos quite a bit. I can't comment on the 1 at the mo' as it's at the fixers but the other 2 keep superb time-the 1969 6119-7080 looks fantastic since I've cleaned and polished it too.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Great review Alex & great watch. :yes:

It was seeing the model you have which got me looking & I ended up with this SNZH57K1










I agree the crystal covered bezel certainly gives it a pleasing look but I certainly won't be brushing the polished sides of the case. In fact I don't think I would want to change anything apart from the 100m depth rating and funnily enough even though I have been wearing mine almost constantly for the last 4 days I hadn't even noticed the lack of a lume pip on the bezel until I read your review :huh:

Andrew


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

Nice 5 Deco! It looks very US military.

Anyone remember the thread last year when I was trying to choose between the Orient Mako and the DeTomaso San Reno?

My link

I actually blew my budget massively and ended up with a CWC diver, but that did not scratch that particular itch. A couple of weeks ago I bought the San Reno. I was happy with the design and quality of it, but it was just too big, so I sent it back  I hate doing that, but it would not have been able to wear it. By lucky coincidence I saw this model here at the same time and decided it would fit the bill. I still may get a Mako eventually, but if I do it will be a blue one.


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

Mutley said:


> I have been wearing mine almost constantly for the last 4 days


I saw your photos on one of the weekend threads. I was getting jealous because I was still waiting for mine to arrive!


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Awesome watch, right in so many ways, love my blue one.


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Nice review, pics and watch - congrats! :thumbsup:


----------



## Thewatchbloke (Feb 25, 2011)

I do like those SNZH55K1's, the nicest combination I think. I do prefer it to the two tone or the black stainless models. Nice review and nice pictures.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

one of the nicest new seikos I've seen in ages


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Missed this thread!

I agree, that is a seriously good looking watch..

I hope they continue the theme into their Prospex line, I would love to see a bezel like that on a 1000M jobber..


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

great looking seiko.


----------

